

Ask HN: Developer tests - muchbetterguy

Hello HN - 
I'm looking for Django / Frontend developers at the moment and devising a test for them to complete as part of the application process. What's a reasonable length of time to ask someone to give up to complete a test? Is 90 mins too much to ask?<p>The developer will be asked to complete this at home (it's a remote post)<p>Anyone got experience either being tested or testing potential hires?<p>It's a 16 week contract position we're talking about.<p>Cheers
======
stray
Before you invest time in a test, perhaps you should invest a little time in
presenting yourself as someone who actually _could_ hire a freelancer.

I'd have contacted you last month if all your domains didn't lead to dead-end
godaddy pages.

I rather enjoy building GeoDjango solutions...

~~~
muchbetterguy
interesting... what domains are these?

~~~
muchbetterguy
ah ha - gentianesolutions.com - yup, you're right, it should point elsewhere
(and will do shortly when DNS has caught up) - the main product is
<http://v2.muchbetteradventures.com> \- GS is just the Ltd company name -
cheers for pointing it out.

